# IBS after gall bladder surgery



## 22643 (Aug 14, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has experienced more severe IBS for many, many months after gall bladder surgery


----------



## 22643 (Aug 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Alzina:I am wondering if anyone has experienced more severe IBS for many, many months after gall bladder surgery


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

After I had my gallbladder removed in April I noticed more IBS for about two months. Now I am back to normal or as normal as I can get...thanks to Calcium....


----------



## 22643 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks. I am now 7 months out. It may be a coincindence, but it seems so much worse than ever before.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

You might want to look into taking calcium. It might help with the IBS-D. Look at the post on *Linda Calcium Info*, it might be something you might consider!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

> quote:Originally posted by Alzina:I am wondering if anyone has experienced more severe IBS for many, many months after gall bladder surgery


Alzina,What you may be experiencing is what is called bile salts diarrhea and many of us have it since having the gall bladder removed. As stated above you may want to read the calcium info on this board or if you want to email me I will send you the info on calcium. It has helped me now for 7 years with this problem.Linda


----------



## 22643 (Aug 14, 2005)

This kind of confirms what I have been thinking. I have just not been well for any length of time since my surgery, although my doctor assured me that I would be fine by now. It seems to me that with the gall bladder removed, there would be some consequences. I appreciate the input.


----------



## 22643 (Aug 14, 2005)

Linda - I will e-mail you. Thanks!


----------



## 18733 (Aug 15, 2005)

I had my gall bladder out three years ago. I suffered some urgent D after eaten certain foods. I have friends that also experience the same thing. For the last three months D has been worse. I suffer a few times a week. The other days I am constipated. My doctor hasn't offered me any tests yet. Just the tablets to stop the spasms and telling me to watch my diet. Its ruling my life. I can't go out far. I starve all day to enable myself to be at work. I have tried to obtain the caltrate 600 plus but the local shops don't sell it. I have looked at the alternatives but they do not record how much magnesium is in the tablet. Are there any alternative brands that people find ok? I would like to try the tablet to see if it workd for me. Life can't go on like this.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

You do not need to buy the caltrate specifically - over here in the UK we have got calcium with vit.d and no magnesium - don't know where you live but I'm sure you would find some somewhere.Also, please have a look at .. where you will learn a lot about controlling the ibs.d.I am also an ibs.d with no gallbladder for 22 years - what has most helped me this last year has been a soluble fiber supplement and acidopholus. I tried the calcium for three months but did not seem to get the required improvement but I am thinking of giving it another go.If you keep on these boards and the boards on ...com you will learn a lot. I have been dealing with this for over 30 years and it has taken the finding of these two sites to help me start to take some control.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

P.S. In the immediate have you taken Imodium (Loperamide)? A lot of ibsers use this for treating attacks and as a precaution. This can be bought over the counter.


----------



## 18733 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi JudithI live in the UK. I went to superdrug this afternoon to buy Calcium with VitD (their own brand). It didn't state how much Magnesium was in it so I didn't buy it as I hear it gives you D. How did you learn of soluble fiber supplement and acidopholus. Did the Doctor recommend it?


----------



## 17867 (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by JudithB.S. In the immediate have you taken Imodium (Loperamide)? A lot of ibsers use this for treating attacks and as a precaution. This can be bought over the counter.


----------



## 17867 (Jun 20, 2005)

I always take 1 Immodium before going to bed. I've had some weeks that are very bad where I've taken 1 at night and 2 in the morning just to get to work. A month ago I had to have lunch with the boss and an important client. I was so worried because last year I almost had a major accident. That day I took 4 and had no problems other then a HUGE BLOATED stomach. I couldn't function with Immodium!


----------



## 17867 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahhhh, sorry I meant I CAN'T function without Immodium or a generic brand. Without it I'd be unable to leave the house in which case I couldn't work. Have to go to work to survive!


----------



## 18733 (Aug 15, 2005)

I tried imodium for the first time a few weeks ago when we were going on a 4 hour drive. Is it normal to still get the gurgling when you have taken it? I only took it the one day as I was nervous of the outcome (not been near a toilet when I was ready to go..) I will start taking it. If I take the Immodium regularly will I be able to eat three meals a day?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Fedup,If you have a calcium with calcium carbonate 600 mg and Vitamin D 200 IU listed if it has magnesium listed in the fine print this is okay. Most pills are put together with some sort of magnesium content to hold the pill together and let it disslove properly. It it does not give a measurement of the magnesium it is so small of an amount it will be okay to try that one.Linda


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

FedupwithDI got my calcium from Holland and Barrett - it only has calcium carbonate and vit.d - No magnesium. If you have difficulty getting out like I do, you can buy it online.With regards to the soluble fiber I learnt all about that on .. which I quoted to you on my last post. As for the acidopholus, I have known about it for many years but did not take it on a regular basis just when I had taken antibiotics, but now I take it daily. I actually get mine from a company called Natures Best. The soluble fiber I buy from the states - again, the .. site sells it. The lady who set this site up, (there are also books and a few other items she sells) suffered ibs since she was about 9 and has developed a diet along with lots of helpful information. There is an awful lot of information on that site but it is worth you trawling through it all.Hope this helps. Feel free to email me if I can be of any further help.


----------



## 14043 (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait to read all about the Calcium you're all talking about. I've had IBS for years, but it's been severe for the past 3 years since having my gall bladder removed. Immodium doesn't help now when it did prior to having the surgery.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

debsav,If you email me I will send you all the calcium info. It has helped me for 7 years now.Linda


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had my GallBladder out in 1986 one month after c-section I have had stomach problems ever since for months I still had what felt like GallBladder attacks then I had GERD then unexplainable cramps aches and pains now I have a digestion problems I get C and D all the time


----------



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hello to all. I have been away for several weeks from the site. MY HUSBAND HAD SOME SURGERY AND i WAS RATHER BUSY TAKING CARE OF HIM. things are better now. I wanted to chime in on this topic as my IBS-D has been so much worse since my gallbladder was removed. I was o.k. at first for about a month or two and then the IBS got much more frequent. I take immodium..2 tablets ususally if it flares up or if I know I need to be away from home. I also take calcium and find that to be very helpful. doesnt stop me from having D--just much less frequently. If I eat sweets ( my downfall) then it doesnt matter how much calcium or immodium I take.. When I follow a good diet it is much better.I tried the south beach diet and felt very good but sadly didnt have the will power to continue with it. Now I am just trying to eat smaller portions. I really believe I am addicted to carbs and sugar..anyone know how to defeat these two demons? Its good to be back in touch with everyone..have a great day!


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

If your D came on after gall bladder surgery you probably have bile salt diarrhea. Have you tried Questran (pill form is called Colestid)? It's only on prescription but should help a lot.Good luck.


----------



## 15867 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have suffered more with D since my surgery. I have very painful cramps due to gas about 1-2 times a week. I have to be very careful when going out with friends because I am scared of what may happen after I eat. I don't eat anything but bread or crackers before I go to school. I keep Immodium, Pepto Bismol and Gas-X with me everywhere I go.


----------

